# How do I remove dwarf isopods from their culture?



## Estrato (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a dwarf isopod culture in a big 190oz tub, and I was wondering whats an effective method of removing them without getting a ton of dirt and moldy leaves in the process?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

step 1: add cardboard to culture (they will congregate on it)
step 2: get bin or container
step 3: get small paint brush
step 4: use brush to dust accumulated isos from cardboard into above noted bin or container
step 5: siphon into another bin/container/deli cup or dust in bin and serve.


----------



## Estrato (Jan 6, 2009)

Sounds simple enough. Thanks, Ill give it a try.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Ray,
Do you dampen your cardboard first? That's what I do. Also, make sure the cardboard you use does not have any printing on it.

EricG.NH


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

pl259 said:


> Ray,
> Do you dampen your cardboard first? That's what I do. Also, make sure the cardboard you use does not have any printing on it.
> 
> EricG.NH


Yup! Exactly Eric.


----------

